# New from ParaGrafix - The Chariot



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

ParaGrafix is now shipping my latest product, a photoetch/decal set for the Moebius Chariot. I've researched the Chariot and included a ton of details to make this already excellent kit really stand out:

Down-to-the-button detailed dashboard control consoles
Cargo deck with integrated "l-brackets"
Dish antenna girders (two styles - one for the stock kit antenna, and the other for an uber-detailed antenna {pattern included})
Inside and outside door handles
Radiator grills
Revised front for the scanner, including pre-cut aluminum tubing
Mounting plates for the dish antenna, lights, and solar battery
I've also included tips on uber-detailing various parts of the kit to make it even closer to the full-sized set piece.

List price is $32.95. Photos of the etch, and ordering here: http://paragrafix.biz/product_detail.asp?MainCat=blank&SubCat=blank&PPartNum=PGX119


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Paul,
You skunk! Are You trying to drag me back into building another one of these beasties?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

It's not like you don't have painting templates for it


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

*Wow, another home run Paul!*

Now I'm glad I hadn't gotten around to building my Chariot yet.

BTW, just finished putting the last of your parts on my 1:128th Seaview, they really make it stand out. :thumbsup:

Jim


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*They look Beautiful Paul!!!*


Same great attention to detail that's in all your stuff!

Like I said, it's going to break my heart handing over the Space Pod to you on Saturday!
With your Photo etch kit and Randy's(Voodofx), Lighting kit, it really brings these already awesome models to life!

*I personally can't wait to see what you have done for the New Jupiter Two kit comming our way!*


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

ParaGrafix is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

that being said............. and i mean no offense but.......

should i wait six months to a year before i build anymore Moebius kits?

i mean, i finally get a dream kit.... then i work to get it together, next thing i know months later some hard working guy comes out with some cool light system, decals or photoecthed stuff, figures, detailed conversion etc etc.........
i dont want to buy a new kit for every new aftermarket item.

dont get me wrong, i love the stuff but maybe i'll wait for everything to follow up after a years time.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks God!!
I didn't start my kit yet!!
Thank you Paul. Everything is perfect.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

I hate you! 
Literally, as I sit here typing this, the stench of ferric chloride is wafting up from my hands and making me dizzy. And I was even wearing rubber gloves. 
I'd long since given up on anyone making an accurate after-market set of etch for the Chariot and so I made my own. I realized a couple of days ago that I could have included the door handles and the hooks for the boarding ladder so I added those to my latest batch of etch (for a 1/24 J2).
So I come in from the garage to see what's new on line and find...
The nicest set of etch for the Chariot that I could have imagined. 
Including door handles!?!?
I hate you. 
And it looks beautifully accurate, too. Here's a piece of mine below, which I spent what feels like years of my life trying to map out to look like this. Looks pretty much the same. Sigh. 
Seriously, tho: Beautiful work! 
A great bargain for the amount of time that took and the quality of the result.
Maybe I wouldn't feel quite so cranky about this if I didn't smell so bad. 
Grumble grumble.
Edit: you're not planning on making a cast metal set of treads for the Chariot, are you? Thought I'd ask, 'cause next week (four months later than I'd planned), I'm going to try to brave the cold and get back into the garage and try lead casting for the first time. If I can smell like this after wearing rubber body armour, just think of what I could do to myself playing with fire. Total insult on top of the inevitable injury would be to finish the last casting and come in from the garage again and to find a beautiful set available here.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

beatlepaul said:


> *They look Beautiful Paul!!!*
> 
> Same great attention to detail that's in all your stuff!
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark! I'm really looking forward to seeing your buildup ... and I agree it'll be heart breaking to hand it over. But it will have a good home.

I literally just finished assembling the lasercut pieces for the J2 hero landing gear and packed it right up ... and am now kicking myself for not taking photos. I'm bringing my camera and photobooth so I can shoot pictures of the Space Pod so I'll take shots of the gear and will have them up on Saturday.

I'll also have a print of the draft photoetch design for the J2.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

JohnGuard said:


> ParaGrafix is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks! Modesty forbids me from agreeing with you.



JohnGuard said:


> should i wait six months to a year before i build anymore Moebius kits?


Luckily this is the last of the ships that I had to do products for, so you're safe. Frank and Dave have been great about giving me access to pre-production kits, so I'm generally able to have the new items shipping as the kit hits the shelves.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

starseeker said:


> I hate you!


Please don't hate me! I didn't do it to you on purpose!

Thanks for your kind words about the layout. Yours looks very nice as well.

I know exactly what you mean about the research. I thought I was going to go blind trying to get decent (descent?) shots of the door handles. And the front dashboard (and original SnowCat dash) were a bear to find clear references for. Thanks to Gary for the SnowCat image and thanks to I.A. for reusing pieces so often so I had those shots and just had to work out the alterations that were made.



starseeker said:


> you're not planning on making a cast metal set of treads for the Chariot, are you?


No, no plans for that. Though now that you bring it up ...

No, just kidding. Get going on your casting. I can't wait to see how they turn out!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Struth!! Paul you are a champion... Those who waited are indeed blessed. Top job mate. :thumbsup: 

That set is stunning and it has an almost hypnotic spell about it... like the singing space siren that captivated Dr Smith....

Were it not for the to be done pile I would be easily tempted to do another 

Cheers,

Alec. :wave:


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I knew there was a good reason for not starting my Chariot sooner! Can't wait to get my hands on this one Paul, superb work as always...


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thank you everyone for the nice comments! I had a great time doing this set ... and coming up with crazy-*** stuff like the door handles and their mounting plates.


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

JohnGuard said:


> ParaGrafix is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> that being said............. and i mean no offense but.......
> 
> ...


 Hello John, I just wanted to say that the lighitng system has been out since the model kit was released, I am surprised you did not see it?


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

fxshop said:


> Hello John, I just wanted to say that the lighitng system has been out since the model kit was released, I am surprised you did not see it?


hey ! i do have it! i was trying to make the point that everytime i have a model finished some guy comes out with some super cool stuff.
I met Paul at the Chiller show and told him he does great work and i'm glad he has a sense of humor!

and speaking of lighting kits..i just ordered a Space Pod lighting kit today from you!

SO ALL YOU AFTERMARKET DUDES KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!

....and i'll try and stop whining...............


----------



## mistered (Nov 5, 2010)

Paulbo said:


> ParaGrafix is now shipping my latest product, a photoetch/decal set for the Moebius Chariot. I've researched the Chariot and included a ton of details to make this already excellent kit really stand out:
> 
> Down-to-the-button detailed dashboard control consoles
> Cargo deck with integrated "l-brackets"
> ...


Paul, what did you use for your research on the Chariot? Your dashboard detail is the most accurate than any I have ever seen. I'm working on a dashboard project and would like to see your reference materials. 
mistered


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I really don't remember specifically ... it was 4 years ago, after all.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

P.S. The same controls were used in Alpha Control and elsewhere on the show.


----------



## mistered (Nov 5, 2010)

Paul,I know the controls you are referring to, but it is the layout of these pieces and the individual lights between them that struck me as most accurate to the real thing. You must of had a photo of the real dashboard?
mistered


----------



## Wattanasiri (Aug 15, 2010)

Very nice...I ordered 3.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

mistered said:


> Paul,I know the controls you are referring to, but it is the layout of these pieces and the individual lights between them that struck me as most accurate to the real thing. You must of had a photo of the real dashboard?
> mistered


I will try to track down the photos I used. As I recall, there was a lot of interpolation between various photos, each of which only showed a small portion of the consoles.


----------



## Wattanasiri (Aug 15, 2010)

They arrived...very nice!


----------

